# Scratches on new car??!!



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't know about you guys but I don't understand how I am getting scratch marks on my red brand new ride!!! Is it because of the snow? I don't get it, I park my car in the garage and at work its parked where nobody can even be close to it. Has anyone noticing scratches on their car where they had no idea how it could be possible. The only thing I can think of is there are haters out there but if there are man they must have nothing better to do seriously. Anyhow I am trying to figure out how these marks come up and I am just curious if you guys have it to an how to best take care of it.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

The paint is single stage. And is very scratchable. Mine had big scraches all over the hood that apeared after, whatever the detail guys did, wore off. I brought it to the dealer and they buffed out the hood like crazy. Looked brand new again.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Get used to it. I was going crazy at first, now I just accept it. Down the road a little bit, I'm gonna get a good "Quality" paint job.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

The car is new, right? I suggest you clay bar the car first, then apply a coat of Klasse All In One and a coat of Klasse Sealent. 

The clay bar will pull any junk that has accumulated to the clearcoat during shipping and sitting on the dealer lot. The All In One will clean the paint further and the sealent will give your car a nice shine with a lot of pop to it.

If you want to try and get rid of the scratches, try Meguiar's Scratch-X.

How are you washing it? If you're going through car washes, you're just asking for trouble.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I have not as of yet experienced scratches on my car. What kind of a buff rag are you using? USE COTTON. Many shirts or rags you use are abrasive. Are you using a wash towel? When you wash it what are you using? Use a soft wash mitt or a sponge. Are you you using a dirty rag to wipe off dirt etc?

Where you are parking your car is there any debris falling off trees like a sweet gum tree that has what looks like little walnuts falling off and bouncing off your car. I sat one day at my wifes work and watched this happen to a few cars. These little balls are sharp edged and they fall off on a car and are blown across the car scratching the hell out of them.

When you wipe off bird dung etc, what are you using? DO NOT USE PAPER TOWELS, they will scratch your finish. When you apply wax what are you using? Swirl mark scratches come from what you are using to apply wax etc. 

You could be scratching your finish yourself not realizing it. Use a chamois to wipe your car down when wet. Use a California Duster to wipe off dust etc. If you run your finger on the dirt on your car to wipe it off, that dirt is scratching your finish as you do it. More than likely you are doing it not even realizing it. Scratches don't just happen for the hell of it. 

As written here use what the guys are telling you. You can buff it out yourself just using the products the guys are telling you.*


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

I use meguiars wax and I use a mit that I got from autozone after I use the wax. I hope its not the mitt I use but the scratches has lines. Anyhow I think I will take it to dealer and get it buffed out hoping it doesnt cost a arm and leg. Its just weird how I get these line marks on the side mirror of the car.

Something about investing alot into this car and seeing scratches happen makes me go crazy!!


----------



## porterusaf (Jan 9, 2007)

*darnt i hate scratches!*

I've got a few little stong dings also... When you say the dealer buffed them out, was that under warranty? One of the spots doesn't look like a stone chip though, looks like the paint started to come off at one of the fenders where it meets the hood, even a little rust underneath it... Any recomendations for those little buggers? So damn frustrating...

Also on the rear bumper (stock, no SAP) the gray area that says GTO appears to have some paint coming off as well... Is that under warranty or how should I approach that? It's not your normal paint job to fix....


----------

